# Domestic Abuse Helpline for Men and Women



## making_art (Jan 7, 2012)

*Domestic Abuse Helpline for Men and Women
January 6, 2012*

*The Domestic Abuse Helpline for Men and Women* *(DAHMW)*  is a 501(c)(3) non profit organization, and is a member of the Maine  Association of Nonprofits. DAHMW is at the forefront of today’s new  perspectives on Intimate Partner Abuse and actively assists the research  community.

*OUR MISSION*
To provide crisis intervention and support services to victims  of intimate partner violence (IPV) and their families in order to help  survivors recover from the trauma of IPV. We work toward the elimination  of IPV by increasing  public awareness and decreasing tolerance of IPV  through community collaboration and education. DAHMW strives to improve  the quality and safety of the lives of victims who are seeking peace in  their homes and in their daily existence.

*FROM OUR FOUNDER*
The Domestic Abuse Helpline for Men and Women is a national non profit  founded in 2000 in Harmony, Maine. Our agency was established to  compliment the traditional domestic violence shelter programs that  specialize in services for women abused by their male intimate partners.  We specialize in offering supportive services to men abused by their  female intimate partners. However, all who call us, whether they are  male or female in a heterosexual or same sex abusive relationship are  offered the same respect and support because no one deserves to be  abused.

*Internet and Computer Safety*
If you are in an abusive relationship and your abuser has access to  your computer, it is important that you take precautionary steps to hide  your internet activities. The best way to protect yourself is to use a computer your abuser  cannot access! Access a computer at a friend’s house or at the library.  Use any computer that your abuser cannot access.
*
Covering Your Tracks
*If you must use a computer your abuser can access, you can attempt to cover your tracks by doing the following:
1) Use an email account your abuser cannot access
2) Delete insecure information created by your web browser
*
WARNING:*
Even if you take these cautionary steps, your abuser may be able to  discover your online activities. To ensure that your online activities  are not discovered by your abuser, you must use a computer that your  abuser cannot access and be on a wireless or wired network which is not  controlled by your abuser.

 The National Network to End Domestic Violence (NNEDV) has information  regarding internet, cell phone and social networking safety.  If you  are in danger, try to use a safe computer, land line, cell phone and be  aware of the risks in social networking.  More information can be found here.

 The Facebook Safety Committee added a Domestic Violence Watchdog to  which the NNEDV is an advisor.  Caution is necessary on any social  networking site and more information is available here. 
*
HELPING MEN AND WOMEN IN ABUSIVE RELATIONSHIPS*
DAHMW was founded in October 2000. Since that time we have had  thousands of calls come into the helpline from Maine and around the  country.

 We collaborate with a number of the established women’s domestic violence shelters in the country that also understand that the human capacity for *family violence*  is not limited or dictated by gender. DAHMW offers support and  practical services to victims, to the best of our ability given our  limited financial resources.

 Our trained volunteer advocates  cover our toll free abuse helpline  in shifts throughout the day and night. They take calls from victims,  their family members and friends who are concerned about them, as well  as social services agencies looking for referrals and supportive  services for their male clients. 100% of our volunteers (and staff) are  compassionate, caring people who want to make a difference in the lives  of victims of domestic violence.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 7, 2013)

*DAHMW* also offer a 24-hour crisis line...

*Crisis Hotline*

Call *1-888-7HELPLINE* 

24-hour hotline operated by staff and trained volunteers to offer  information and crisis intervention to victims of domestic violence.


----------

